# Sleep time, ornament arangements, and fish sleeping together



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

*I wanted to make a post here of all the various things that are happening in my tank. I just rearranged the oranaments today and brought out some plants into the middle, rather then the back. I noticed the fish all swam different. The barbs looked in places they didn't before, it was harder to find them! Before they were all out and never looked around.

I realize that arranging your ornaments is very crucial as to how the fish will relate to one another and the tank, how they sleep, and what they do. Now most of all, all my fish swim at different levels, and cover all areas of the tank. Upper, middle and lower. There is action everywhere! Mostly the right hand side, away from the filter more. The rummy nose and cherry barbs will go to the filter side when they want a challenge to swim in a faster current!

Also as soon as I turn out the light the rummy nose and barbs immediately went to the right side of my tank, by the log and big plant. The rummy nose fall asleep within minutes, with their head down and tail up haha. Their red nose nearly dims all the way!! But in the morning they are bright as can be. (I noticed because I turned the light on within 5 minutes)

They way I had the log before, no fish went inside, but now I see a lot of the fish will go inside and check it. I see the cherry barbs and rummy nose sleep together now, inside the log, under and beside. 

I just find it neat that as soon as I turn the light out these fish go right to sleep! It's so noticeable.

My question is, how much do fish sleep, and do they get enough? 
(because I know that when the light is on, I NEVER see them sleep)
Also I have a glowing plant in there on the left side, that won't affect them sleep wise right? 
It doesnt seem to be, but you never know.

More and more I am enjoying watching these fish, it's so neat to see them interact with each other the way they do.
I took some pictures of the tank, I will upload them soon enough, and post them. *


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fish sleep when its dark. But not immediately on lights off. If you leave your lights on overnight, they will stay up. If you put lights on a timer, they seem to get on a schedule. The lights don't catch the fish sleeping, they get up and are looking for food. If I override the timer and turn the light on early, I catch them all asleep. I don't know how much they need.

I like your signature. Some "community fish" remind me of a L.A. street gang.


----------



## burningice64ta (Mar 18, 2008)

You should post some pics of your new setup


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

agreed i love to pics, i have to agree with you. in one of my tanks my two corydoras allways stay together, they also sleep in the same shipwreck ornament together

in the other tank my corys always sleep in the cave i made out of rocks

-olie


----------

